# A day of snow and heres whats left...



## rawdog (Feb 20, 2007)

pretty disappointing had about 3 inches but 30+mph winds blew it everywhere..

still a pretty early snow for out here..


----------



## bribrius (May 5, 2007)

are you still going to charge your customers even though the snow blew away????

Technically you did get three inches.


----------



## rawdog (Feb 20, 2007)

haha....would have but every open space was blown to the ground it all piled up along houses and trees


----------



## nbenallo33 (Oct 23, 2007)

that is true


----------

